# Sendung abgebrochen: Schwerer Unfall bei "Wetten, dass...?"



## walme (4 Dez. 2010)

Wetten, dass..?" ist erstmals abgebrochen worden. Ein Kandidat war beim Versuch mit seinen Powerrisern über ein fahrendes Auto zu springen, schwer gestürzt. Powerriser, auch als "Siebenmeilenstiefel" bekannt, sind Sportgeräte, die an die Füße geschnallt als Sprungfeder fungieren. Ein erster Versuch war zunächst gelungen, einen zweiten hatte der Filmstudent abgebrochen. Im dritten Versuch kam es zu dem Sturz, der junge Mann landete auf seiner Frontseite und prallte anscheinend mit dem Kopf auf den Studioboden. Der Fahrer des Autos war der Vater des Wettkandidaten.Der 23-Jährige wurde unmittelbar nach dem Sturz von Ärzten behandelt. Die Kamera zeigte in dieser Zeit das Publikum, es wurde nach einer Lampe und Decke zum Abschotten verlangt. Minutenlang war es still in der Halle, die Moderatoren Thomas Gottschalk und Michelle Hunziker rangen sichtlich um Fassung. "Diese Wette ist wirklich gefährlich", sagte Co-Moderatorin Michelle Hunziker kurz vor dem Unfall. Wettpaten waren Komiker Otto und Model Sara Nuru.
"Er spürt seine Beine"
Nachdem die Sendung etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde unterbrochen worden war, trat Thomas Gottschalk erneut vor die Kamera und erklärte, dass es dem Wettkandidaten den Umständen entsprechen gut gehe. "Er spürt seine Beine, er hat keine Lähmungserscheinungen, zumindest jetzt", so Moderator. "Dies ist das erste Mal, dass einem Kandidaten in meiner Sendung etwas Ernsthaftes passiert ist. Ich bedaure dies sehr und bitte deshalb um Verständnis, dass wir die Sendung abbrechen. Es hat keinen Sinn, dass wir weitermachen." Der Moderator kündigte an, dass das ZDF per Einblendungen und im Heute-Journal über den Gesundheitszustand von Samuel Koch berichten werde.
Das ZDF hatte während der Unterbrechung Showacts von vergangenen Sendungen gesendet. Nach Abbruch der Sendung zeigte der Sender Film "Ein starkes Team".


----------



## Franky70 (5 Dez. 2010)

Über ein fahrendes Auto zu springen ist schon eine Wahnsinns-Idee.
Viele riskante Wetten früherer Sendungen gingen gut (da waren auch schon grenzwertige Sachen dabei, z.B. jemand, der ein Auto über sich rollen lässt und ähnliches).
Irgendwann musste sowas vielleicht mal passieren, da stets versucht wird, noch spektakulärere Sachen zu bringen.
Im ersten Moment war das Schlimmste zu befürchten, hoffen wir für ihn, dass er keine bleibenden Schäden behält.

Natürlich ist es schade, dass wir A.M. Lara verpasst haben (und Cameron Diaz), aber in dieser Situation war die Entscheidung, die Show zu beenden, nachvollziehbar.

Interessant, wie taktvoll das ZDF die Kamera sofort wegschwenkte.
Wetten, dass RTL draufgehalten hätte, mit Zoom!


----------



## krawutz (5 Dez. 2010)

Traurig, aber sowas kann passieren. Sicher hat man sich das vorher angesehen und geprobt. Es war nicht fahrlässig, diese Wette zu veranstalten. Ich fand auch die Reaktion vom ZDF (Kameraführung, Abbruch) in Ordnung und die Reaktion von Gottschalk angemessen.


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2010)

Hoffentlich ist der Junge bald wieder auf dem Damm.


----------



## Katzun (5 Dez. 2010)

das sah nicht gut aus, der wird sicher mehr als nur eine gebrochende nase haben.

ich steh hinter der entscheidung von gottschalk die sendung abzubrechen.

gute besserung!


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2010)

Nach seinem schweren Sturz bei "Wetten, dass..?" liegt Wettkandidat Samuel Koch auf der Intensivstation. Susanne Dopheide, Sprecherin der Universitätsklinik Düsseldorf, informierte die Öffentlichkeit am Sonntagmorgen. Erste Spekulationen, nach denen der 23-Jährige bereits in der Nacht operiert wurde, wollte sie nicht bestätigen. Man wolle erst einmal abwarten. Für den Nachmittag kündigte Dopheide eine Pressekonferenz der Klinik an.


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Dez. 2010)

Es scheint schon etwas schlimmer zu sein denn eine Entwarnung hätte man schon verbreitet um die ganze Aufregung wieder etwas zu legen!

Irgendwann musste einfach mal was passieren denn die Wetten wurden ja immer gefährlicher und radikaler. Immer höher, schneller und weiter aber irgendwann ist das Ende der Fahnenstange auch mal erreicht!


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2010)

Erstmals haben Ärzte die Öffentlichkeit über den Gesundheitszustand des verunglückten „Wetten, dass..?“-Kandidaten Samuel Koch informiert. Der 23-Jährige wurde schwer am Halswirbel verletzt und liegt im Koma.
Auch das Rückenmark sei in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, sagte der Ärztliche Direktor des Uniklinikums Düsseldorf, Wolfgang Raab, am Sonntag auf einer Pressekonferenz. Man habe Koch mittlerweile notoperiert, er liege im künstlichen Koma. Inwieweit er wieder gesund werde, könne man derzeit nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## Franky70 (5 Dez. 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass er nicht gelähmt bleibt.
Gottschalk würde in so einem Fall nach meinem Gefühl die Sendung nicht weiterführen.
Aber das ist Spekulation. 
Man kann dem Jungen nur gute Genesung wünschen.


----------



## engel46 (6 Dez. 2010)

ich fand das schon sehr heavy was er da gemacht hat,leider mit tragischem ausgang ...wünsche dem jungen mann alles gute und das er wieder wird


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Dez. 2010)

*noch ein paar Nachträge :*


*Samuel gehört jetzt in die Hand der Ärzte"
"Wetten, dass"-Unfall: Gottschalk steht Samuel bei
​*
Noch immer sind alle geschockt von dem schweren Unfall, der sich am Samstag Abend bei Wetten, dass...? ereignete. Wettkandidat Samuel (23) war bei dem Versuch mit Sprungfedern an den Beinen über fahrende Autos zu springen schwer gestürzt und zog sich Verletzungen an der Halswirbelsäule zu. Nach einer zweieinhalbstündigen OP ist er außer Lebensgefahr, doch sein Zustand ist weiterhin kritisch.

Auch Thomas Gottschalk (60) geht der Unfall sehr zu Herzen. Im ersten Moment als Samuel stürzte, konnte er gar nicht glauben, „dass aus Spaß plötzlich Ernst geworden war. Aber dann kam sofort die Erkenntnis, dass jetzt kein Moderator mehr gefragt war, sondern ich als Mensch mit dieser Situation umgehen musste, das habe ich versucht“, sagte er gegenüber Bild. Dass die Wette von vornherein viel zu riskant gewesen ist, bestreitet der Moderator allerdings: „Wir hatten bereits wesentlich riskantere Aktionen im Programm: Hauswandkletterer, Fallschirmspringer und Extremsportler. Der Kandidat war hoch motiviert, aber auch extrem gut vorbereitet. Wir haben ihm mehrere Sicherheitsvorgaben gemacht, von denen wir ihn teilweise erst überzeugen mussten.“

Auch von den zwei schweren Stürzen, die Samuel schon bei den Proben erlitten haben soll und von denen er seiner Heimatzeitung berichtete, hat Thomas Gottschalk nichts mitbekommen: „Ich war bei allen offiziellen ZDF-Proben vor der Sendung dabei. Er hat die Autos immer sicher übersprungen und ist einmal nach der Landung kurz gestrauchelt und zu Boden gegangen, war aber sofort wieder auf den Beinen. Er hat da, gerade bei seiner Heimatzeitung, seiner Leistung vielleicht noch etwas Dramatik verleihen wollen. Umso schlimmer ist, dass er dann wirklich gestürzt ist.“

Jetzt gehe es aber einzig und allein um Samuels Genesung: „Heute früh habe ich mich mit seinen Eltern und seinen Geschwistern getroffen. Samuel gehört jetzt in die Hand der Ärzte und braucht Ruhe. Ich und das ZDF tun alles, um Samuel und seiner Familie zur Seite zu stehen. Showlaufen gehört sicher nicht dazu.“ 


*Robbie Williams und Co. zeigen viel Mitgefühl
Wetten, dass...?: So geschockt sind die Stars*​

Auch die Promis zeigen sich schockiert, wenn es um den tragischen Unfall von Wett-Kandidat Samuel Koch (23) bei Wetten, dass...? geht. Außerdem sind sich alle einig, dass es richtig war, die Live-Sendung sofort abzubrechen und den Spruch „The Show must go on“ in diesem schweren Fall zu ignorieren.

Schauspielerin Wolke Hegenbarth (30): „Bevor Menschen im Fernsehen sterben, sollte man so eine Show abbrechen." Auch Ex-Playmate Gitta Saxx hätte sich nicht vorstellen können, wie man die Unterhaltungsshow hätte weiterführen sollen: „Man sieht ja auch das ganze Publikum ist sprachlos, der Atem stockt. Ich hab das schon öfters erlebt. Wenn irgendwelche Events waren und was passiert ist, dann hat man so weiter gemacht und so getan, als ob nichts passiert wäre. Ich finde, dass es da wirklich um Respekt geht, um die Person."

Aber auch der Respekt für Samuels Leistung ist nicht zu verachten. Eiskunstläuferin und Schauspielerin Tanja Szewczenko (33) weiß, wie es ist, wenn man sich sportlich in Gefahr begibt: „Menschen, die Sachen riskieren, wissen auch, dass sie sich immer Gefahren aussetzen. Das gehört dazu, auch wenn wir auf dem Eis sind und Paarlaufen machen. Ich weiß, dass ich aus 2 Metern 20 mit dem Gesicht zuerst aufs Eis runterknallen kann, aber man hofft es natürlich nicht", erklärt die Hochschwangere.

Take That, die am Samstag bei Wetten, dass…? im ZDF zum ersten Mal wiedervereint mit Robbie Williams (36) vor deutschem Fernsehpublikum live auf der Bühne stehen wollten, zeigten ihr Mitgefühl mit dem verletzten 23-Jährigen: „Wir sind alle sehr geschockt über den Unfall, der sich während ‚Wetten, dass’ ereignet hat. Es war absolut richtig, die Show abzubrechen. 

Am wichtigsten ist aber weiterhin, dass Samuel wieder gesund wird - wir wünschen ihm dabei nochmal alles Gute! 
*
Gibt es Hoffnung nach dem Horror-Unfall?
"Wetten, dass": Wird Samuel querschnittsgelähmt?​*

Noch immer ist ganz Deutschland geschockt über den schlimmen Wetten, dass...?-Unfall, der sich am Samstagabend während einer Wette ereignete. Der 23-jährige Samuel Koch wollte mit Sprungfedern über ein fahrendes Auto hüpfen, fiel beim vierten Durchgang allerdings derbe zu Boden und verletzte sich schwer am Halswirbel, so dass er umgehend ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden musste. Nach einer zweieinhalbstündigen Operation wurde der Patient ins künstliche Koma versetzt. Jetzt kämpfen die Ärzte darum, dass nicht bleibende Schäden entstehen, denn im schlimmsten Fall könnte Samuel querschnittsgelähmt werden.

Der Direktor der Klinik für Anästhesiologie, Benedikt Pannen, erklärte, Samuel habe Prellungen am Rückenmark und kleine Knochenbrüche an der Wirbelsäule erlitten, die mit Metall stabilisiert worden seien. Doch Verletzungen am Rückenmark können zu bleibenden Lähmungen führen, eine Prellung dieser Art sogar zu irreversiblen neurologischen Ausfällen.

Dr. Michael Baumberger, Chefarzt im Schweizer Paraplegiker-Zentrum Nottwil, sieht kaum Hoffnung für Samuel. Im Interview mit blick.ch sagt er: „Vieles deutet darauf hin, dass es sich um eine Tetraplegie handelt. Ein Indiz dafür ist die Bewegung des Kopfes nach dem Aufprall. Tetraplegie ist eine Querschnittslähmung ab der Höhe des 4. bis 6. Halswirbels. Sie wird unterschiedlich klassifiziert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine komplette Tetraplegie oder eine mit schweren Ausfällen handelt.“ Was das im schlimmsten Fall bedeuten könnte, erklärt er folgendermaßen: „Bei einer kompletten Tetraplegie, also bei einer kompletten Durchtrennung des Rückenmarks, gibt es keine Heilung.“ 


*War's das für Gottschalk und Hunziker?
Nach Horror-Unfall: Wird "Wetten, dass" abgesetzt?*​

Derzeit gibt es in Deutschland fast nur ein Thema, das die Titelseiten füllt: Der schwere Unfall bei Wetten, dass...? Am Samstagabend stürzte Wettkandidat Samuel Koch (23) heftig zu Boden, als er mit einem Powerjumper über ein fahrendes Auto sprang, und wurde sofort in die Uniklinik Düsseldorf gebracht. Moderator Thomas Gottschalk (60) brach daraufhin die Show ab, was ihm und dem Sender ZDF viel Lob einbrachte. Jetzt stellt sich nicht nur die Frage, ob Samuel irreversible Folgen von dem Sturz davonträgt, sondern auch, ob dies das endgültige Ende von Wetten, dass...? ist.

Eigentlich soll am 12. Februar 2011 die nächste Show in der Messe Halle stattfinden. Bisher gab es keinerlei Statement seitens des Senders, dass die kommende Sendung abgesagt wird. Messesprecher Christian Malrody erklärte der Mitteldeutschen Zeitung: „Wir haben mit großer Betroffenheit den Unfall registriert. Unsere ganze Anteilnahme gilt dem verunglückten Samuel Koch. Unser aktueller Stand ist aber, dass die Sendung im Februar ganz normal vorbereitet wird."

Allerdings wies er darauf hin, dass die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nicht verstärkt werden. „Was die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen angeht, können wir nur die Rahmenbedingungen garantieren", so Malrody. Dazu gehöre die Sicherheit der Deckenlasten sowie die Zufahrts- und Rettungswege. Alle weiteren Maßnahmen seien Aufgaben des ZDF.

Momentan ist aber gar nicht an eine weitere Show zu denken und es wird sich wahrscheinlich erst in den kommenden Tagen zeigen, ob Gottschalk und Michelle Hunziker (33) tatsächlich wieder eine Live-Show moderieren. 


* Wir hoffen sehr, dass Samuel schnell und wieder vollständig
gesund wird. Unsere Gedanken sind bei ihm und
seiner Familie und seinen Freunden.“
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Dez. 2010)

*Samuel Koch Vollständige Erholung ist unwahrscheinlich*

*Samuel Koch
Vollständige Erholung ist unwahrscheinlich
*


Schock für Thomas Gottschalk, Michelle Hunziker und ganz Deutschland: Wettkandidat Samuel Koch wird sich vermutlich nie ganz von den Folgen seines dramatischen Unfalls erholen. „Eine vollständige Erholung ist unserer Ansicht nach jetzt unwahrscheinlich“, erklärt Neurochirurg Prof. Hans-Jakob Steiger. 


*Die schlimmsten Befürchtungen scheinen sich zu bestätigen: Der schwer verletzte „Wetten, dass ...“-Kandidat Samuel Koch* wird sich wahrscheinlich nie vollkommen von den Folgen seines Sturzes erholen. Auf einer Pressekonferenz teilte Neurochirurg Prof. Hans-Jakob Steiger von der Uniklinik Düsseldorf mit: „Im bestmöglichen Fall kann er sich erholen – teilweise oder vollständig – über die nächsten Monate.“ Im schlechtesten Fall bleibe er gelähmt. „Eine vollständige Erholung ist unserer Ansicht nach jetzt unwahrscheinlich“, erläuterte der Mediziner.

Nach einer Notoperation am Sonntag musste der 23-Jährige in der Nacht auf Dienstag ein zweites Mal operiert werden. Mit dem umfassenden Eingriff sollte das verletzte Rückenmark so gut wie möglich entlastet werden, wie der ärztliche Direktor Prof. Wolfgang Raab am Dienstag sagte.

Inzwischen sei der 23-Jährige aus dem künstlichen Koma erwacht. Der Patient liege weiter auf der Intensivstation und werde künstlich beatmet, sei aber ansprechbar, könne sich mit den Ärzten verständigen und sei sich über seinen gesundheitlichen Zustand bewusst. Im Moment habe Koch „schwere Lähmungen“ an den Beinen und Teilen der Arme, es sei aber „viel zu unsicher“, um sagen zu können, inwieweit diese sich zurückbilden werden, hieß es weiter.

*
Samuel wird die Klinik nicht zu Fuß verlassen*

Für eine endgültige Aussage zu einer möglicherweise bleibenden Lähmung sei es derzeit noch zu früh. „Das ist etwas, was ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur mit größter Unsicherheit abschätzen kann“, räumte Prof. Steiger ein. „In einer Woche bin ich gerne bereit, dazu sehr viel dezidierter Stellung zu nehmen.“

Wenn es nach den Vorstellungen der Ärzte geht, könnte der 23-Jährige bereits in zwei Wochen mit einer Reha beginnen. Allerdings müsse zuvor die Wirbelsäule erneut stabilisiert werden, sagte der Neurochirurg: „Ich kann ausschließen, dass er die Klinik zu Fuß verlassen kann.“

Die letzten drei Tagen hatten Thomas Gottschalk und Michelle Hunziker mit ganz Deutschland um den Gesundheitszustand von Samuel gebangt. „Ich bete zu Gott, dass Samuel wieder gesund wird. Ich denke jede an Sekunde an ihn“, teilte Michelle Hunziker über ihr Management BUNTE.de mit. In einem Interview mit der „Bild“-Zeitung sagte sie: „Im Moment sind wir alle erschüttert und warten auf gute Nachrichten von Samuel. Nur daran denken wir.“ Doch die gute Nachricht lässt bisher leider auf sich warten.

*Das ist wirklich schlimm ....mmmhh
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (8 Dez. 2010)

und das mit 23 jahren....

möchte nicht in der haut seines vaters stecken....

gute besserung samuel


----------



## Franky70 (12 Dez. 2010)

Nun kommt er in die Reha und es gibt Chancen, dass er seine Arme und Beine wieder bewegen kann (aber natürlich und leider keine Garantie).

Sein ganzes Leben gelähmt bleiben für den zweifelhaften "Ruhm" mal Wettkönig zu werden...wie absurd.
Auch Raab sollte jetzt bei seinem "Schlag den...", Turmspringen, Stockcar Crash, Wok WM usw .über die Sicherheit verstärkt nachdenken.


----------

